# Swollen head on Amazon Tree Boa



## SmolFox (7 mo ago)

We recently added a ATB to our collection and he’s super sweet but his head seems to be swollen? We know tree boas have bigger, “poofier” heads… but his seems abnormally swollen and there doesn’t seem to be anything online about it?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Pics?


----------



## SmolFox (7 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> Pics?


I can get better pics later when the sun comes out


----------

